# Dynamic routing



## geeklinux00 (May 14, 2013)

Hi, how do we use dynamic routing with RIP protocol on Unix FreeBSD? Do we just activate the daemon routed or anything else? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2013)

geeklinux00 said:
			
		

> Do we just activate the daemon routed or anything else?


As your research undoubtedly has shown, there isn't much to configure with RIP.

And, there's always the man pages; routed(8)


----------

